# reflex Caribou vs Hoyt Montec



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Where are you getting your Reflex going out of business information?


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

I have heard from 2 proshop owners that relex will not be around after the end of this year, that hoyt will be proshop only. I do not know if this is true, but both shop owners said it was so. You like your Caribou?

Jeff


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm very happy with my Caribou, hopefully Hoyt will honor the warranty if the rumor is true. I know a couple proshops in my area stopped carrying Reflex and picked up Diamond. I guess time will tell...


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't shoot Reflex, or Hoyt, but I would think Hoyt would honor the warranty. At least if they wanted to have a chance at keeping customers.

It's hard to believe that Hoyt would get out of that segment though. I would think there would be as much money to be made in that price range as there is in the high end stuff. I'm not trying to say that the info isn't true. I would just think it would hurt them.


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*if ypu mesan Montega*

Montega is a great target bow
very easy to shoot
the Caribou is a great non expensive bow

if you got the monney , there s hardly a comparation between a BMW and a Nissan (no offense if you drive any of the two)

if you have to watch ypour spending , you ll do fine with the reflex


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

If I had it to do over I would buy the Montega it has draw adjustment My 07 Caribou don't


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm very pleased w/ my 08 Caribou. It's easy on the shoulders ,very smooth to draw and hold and has 3" of draw adj without a bow press. Honestly the price difference between it and the Montega was the deciding factor.

The caribou or Montega will never be a fast bow,but if you want somthing easy to shoot ,consistent and oh so smooth then I think you cant go wrong

The Apex was another bow that I had thought of buying. Just recently a buddy traded for one in my draw that I was able to borrow for a couple of days.

Bottom line: Although the Apex is faster I would much rather shoot the Caribou. HANDS DOWN


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

The 08 caribou is the accuwheel listed in the catalog. The wheel in a half is draw length specific. I believe I am going to buy the caribou. I can get one in black. Thanks for all of the posts, this site is awesome.

Jeff


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Talked to my dealer he doesn't anything about Reflex going out


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

barebow52 said:


> I'm very pleased w/ my 08 Caribou. It's easy on the shoulders ,very smooth to draw and hold and has 3" of draw adj without a bow press. Honestly the price difference between it and the Montega was the deciding factor.
> 
> The caribou or Montega will never be a fast bow,but if you want somthing easy to shoot ,consistent and oh so smooth then I think you cant go wrong
> 
> ...


I have owned an Apex for 2 years now......like it a lot......however, I am about to sell it and get a Montega with Accuwheels....

I shot Hoyt round-wheel compounds for 12 years before going to Apex.....never have been able to group quite as tightly as with AccuWheel Hoyts.....(got a little too caught-up in the speed-thing, sad to say....) :embara:

Hoyt with AccuWheels (or Barnsdale with wheels) truly is overall BEST option for die-hard, finger-shooters! :wink:


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I am not trying to highjack your threat, but how does a ProElite with XT4000 limbs and wheel 1/2 stack up to the Montec. I have a friend that might sell his 05?


----------



## 301driver (Dec 8, 2003)

What is the adjustment in the wheel and a half on the caribou, is it draw length specific or not?


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

301driver said:


> What is the adjustment in the wheel and a half on the caribou, is it draw length specific or not?


draw specific


----------

